# Is there and Xavier bloodline?



## pikesmoja (Nov 10, 2009)

I really need some help with this. Someone is trying to sale some puppies that they say has the Xavier bloodline but i can't seem to find it anywhere. Is it even an actual bloodline? the sire is Zacharie's Tsunami and the Dam is Zacharie's Semi Red. Any info will be much appreatiated! Thank you!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

If both the parents are papered, look up there pedigree's...never heard of Xavier...


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Nothing comes up in Online APBT Peds. may be ambully?


----------



## pikesmoja (Nov 10, 2009)

ok thank u both!!! The male is bully! um i tried but i can't find any thing. here are the parents names and they are registered with adba if u can find n e thing please let me know. thank you again. Zacharie's Tsunami and Zacharie's Semi Red and if you could find n e thing out about the dam of the pups her parents are, Porter's Kane and Cylver's Saraphena.


----------

